# Resources > Education Center >  >  Posting an e-book?

## Damascus

hey guys, i have an ebook which compiles a lot of mr laberges experiments together-along with many others- and gives a damn full explanation of lucid dreaming. I was thinking of editing out any unnecessary texts and leave the raw data/information there, along with adding a few notes in etc. Then i would post it here for the team to make any additions of their own/ corrections etc and finally get the finished product in the FAQs section

It is a full 170KB of pure text but if we can get this down to, say 100-120 then would this be OK?
I gave the e-book to a couple of members and they found it very interesting. It is basically the science behind Lucid dreaming in a format the joe average can read.

i think a couple of our members will have read this. It is a compilation of sorts from so many experiments and sources, too many to mention and does not appear to be bound by any copyright laws (no mention of any within the file at all,no copyright sign and no registered mark either, seems strange)

Any thoughts on this? As i said it does not appear to be bound by any copyright laws and is basically a compilation of experiments, theories and how-tos.
The whole thing is titled 'Stephen LaBerge, lucid dreaming' and the foreword is by Robert Ornstein.
So would it be an A-OK to do this or should i not, because of the obvious 'not your work' reasons?

----------


## Sparky

Thats funny, I've been working on an e-book too.

----------


## Demerzel

Better adding it to the LD Info & Links Tutorial than posting it.

----------


## Damascus

Its a lot of text,i think it would deserve seperate FAQ with the massive amount of info thats on it

----------


## Kaniaz

If it's not all your writing, tread carefully. Dreamviews can't _really_ use any copyrighted material... I'd have to get a lawyer to confirm this, though.

----------


## Damascus

well what do you guys think...?
If theres too much doubt we can put it on a link and host it on, say, kaniaz's website,then he can take all the blame  :smiley: 
well,kaniaz should i send you the file so that you can host it and DV can link it?

----------


## Kaniaz

Dosen't matter where it gets hosted, the people that'll get blamed will be the authors, at the end of the day. Still, could get Dreamviews blamed in the process. And then Dreamviews could get accused of plagarism or "stealing", the internet is funny like that. Still, you can work on it, and it's up to seeker wether or not it gets approved, I'm just imagning the worst case scenario, as I tend to do.

----------

